# Has anyone tried heat pressing on velvet material or Velvet bags



## Olperez1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello All,

I have just gotten a request to do vinyl heat transfer on little velvet bags (like the Tiffany & Co bags). Is that possible? Will velvet be safe in a heat press with vinyl transfer? Has anyone tried it or recommend something? The goal is to get something printed on velvet bags. 

I'm hoping that Vinyl (Specialty Materials/ThermoFlex) or Plastisol Transfers can do the trick, but I don't want to take the order if Velvet is a "no, no" under my heat press.

Thank you in advance.


----------

